# 1017 yard coyote...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

One heck of a shot....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish I had a place to hunt that I could try long shots like that.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

knapper said:


> I wish I had a place to hunt that I could try long shots like that.


You're welcome out here anytime. Lots of mile long shot opportunities. I have a 200 yard range on the property for sighting in too. This place is good fun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You're welcome out here anytime. Lots of mile long shot opportunities. I have a 200 yard range on the property for sighting in too. This place is good fun.


No one like's a show off Chris! You lucky so and so!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have made a 7.5 inch group at 750 yards with some winds off the left quarter and resting the rifle over a smowmobile. When I tried to shoot at 970 yds. I could not get on target. This was done with a 6.5/284, Rem. 700 and 28 inch barrel, heavy contour. I now have a Rem. 700 in a rebarreled 260. Rem. and fluted 26 in. That rifle really shoots great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a shot, you couldn't ask for the coyote to be in a better spot for a dramatic finish.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Barry you are a good shot even free hand, as I have seen you do it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And now you know why I advocate the .243.

Great shot !

Was it a lucky good shot or skill ? Now that is the question.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything is predictable within known parameters, the 105 vld bullet in .243 is rather large for it but the results speak for themselves. So it is with a LOT of skill and knowledge and familiarity that makes a shot of this distance possible. I say skill with a tad of "good fortune" mixed in, luck takes a back seat to preparedness and knowing ones limits and weapon capabilities--IMO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree 22. Being prepared is first, knowledge is right in there with being prepared, experience teaches those who think they know it all, and a tad bit of the Irish.

I think we all have had shots that we look back and say...wow.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

DUDES! What a small world. Got to rub shoulders with the owner of GreBull Precision on Saturday at a gunshop over here in Loveland, CO. Cool guy, we talked archery though as he was ready to head into the mountains for an elk hunt this week.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Small world, hope he does well.


----------

